# PUMPTRACK In oder um Nürnberg?



## Brummaman (9. November 2008)

Hallo,

Die Frage ist ganz einfach:

Gibt es in Nürnberg oder in der Umgebung einen Pumptrack?

Die Frage stelle ich mir weil ich:

1.Mich ziemlich oft in Nürnberg aufhalte.

2.Ichschon lange einen guten Pumptrack suche.

3.Ich schon gelesen und Bilder gesehen habe dass es da einen geben soll.


Wäre jedem der mir weiterhlefen kann sehr dankbar.


----------



## norman68 (11. November 2008)

Was ist ein Pumptrack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brummaman (11. November 2008)

Track den man ohne treten, allein durch den richtigen Körpereinsatz, praktisch endlos befahren kann.

Schult die Koordination, Bikebeherrschung und die Fitness.

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=fofuwA2iOfE

http://www.leelikesbikes.com/wp-content/WeirPumpHi.mov


Ich WEISS dass es in der NBG Umgebung einen gibt, leider aber weiss ich nicht wo der sein soll.....


----------



## kletteraffe (12. November 2008)

Oh ja da hätt ich auch Bock drauf, v.a. weil ich jetzt das richtige Radl dafür hätt.

Tipps zur Location per PN an Brummaman und mich plzzzz *zwinker*


----------



## Bombenkrator (12. November 2008)

es gibt in erlangen einen. der ist aber privat.


----------



## Brummaman (12. November 2008)

Bombenkrator schrieb:


> es gibt in erlangen einen. der ist aber privat.




Gibts von dem Fotos?

Dann könnte ich vllt erkennen ob das der ist den ich meinte.

Weiss sonst noch jemand von einem irgendwo im Raum NBG?


----------



## thaper (30. November 2008)

es gibt einen. der is dort wo er gebaut wird....

und es gibt weng was verfallenes herrichtbares beim tiergarten in der gegend. 

andere pumptracks dürfen nur nackt befahren werden


----------



## kindergartenkin (27. Dezember 2008)

-> verfallenes herrichtbares?!?! 
sollte ja kein problem sein wenn sich hier mehrere leute finden oder ?
würde auch gern pumptrack fahrn


----------



## thaper (27. Dezember 2008)

tjojo das würden wir doch alle gern.


----------



## kindergartenkin (27. Dezember 2008)

werd mich mal auch schlau machen ob ich in der nähe n grundstück bekomm ... dann müsst ich net zu weit radln...


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (23. August 2013)

http://www.bikeactivities.de/allkindofpumptracks/index.html

der tread ist schon etwas älter, aber endlich rollt die pumptrack-welle!!! in zirndorf gibt es z.b. einen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (24. August 2013)

gibt es in Großenseebach einen und wenn ja, wo? da gab es hier mal eine ankündigung oder sowas...


----------



## Wadenbeisser (10. März 2014)

An den Astronauten und alle anderen

JA ! in Großenseebach ist der PUMPTRACK befahrbar und wird gerade weiter gebaut.

leider ohne weitere Hilfe dauerts halt a weng - hab immer nur begrenzt Zeit.(soll kein Gejammer sein!)

Greetz, der TOM	 

bei Fragen sehr gerne tel.: 0151-56019705


----------



## LIDDL (11. November 2016)

hallo zusammen, 
die letzten antworten sind dann doch schon ein weilchen her und ich wollte fragen ob sich in sachen Pumptrack in Nürnberg inzwischen was getan hat? 

Danke schon mal im voraus
Liddl


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. November 2016)

In Nürnberg gibts was
Nürnberg: https://www.facebook.com/ZaboTrails/


----------



## derwaaal (11. November 2016)

das sind aber richtige Dirt Jumps, der Pump Track ist nur ein kleiner Teil davon.
In Heroldsberg gibt es auch so was: Stabilo Trails
oder in Erlangen die BMX-Bahn


----------



## Deleted 369460 (12. November 2016)

derwaaal schrieb:


> der Pump Track ist nur ein kleiner Teil davon.



In Schwanstetten gibts auch einen, der ist noch kleiner wie der in Nürnberg, der hat nur 4 oder 5 aufgeschüttete "Dellen" 

Die BMX Bahn in Erlangen ist Klasse, einmal komplett durch und ich bin fertig für den Tag, schneller auspowern geht nicht


In Lauf gibts auch was
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/lauf/der-neue-dirtpark-in-lauf-wallride-sprunge-und-tables-1.3546974?offset=4&article=1.3669909&centerLat=49.5162933&centerLng=11.281585&selectedType=Artikel&selectedDate=- alle -&defaultDateRange=- alle -&zoom=18&type=article#ancTitle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (14. November 2016)

die BMX-Bahn ist Vereinsgelände vom RC50 Erlangen, ich weiss nicht wie es mit "freiem" fahren dort aussieht. Zabo-Trails sind immer gut, mittlerweile gibt's vom Guido Tschugg in bei Obermichelbach einen Dirtpark + Pumptrack, in Leichendorf das Gelände gibt's immer noch, bisschen weiter weg ist Diespeck, die haben fast ne kleine 4x-Line, auch mit Pumptrack.


----------



## derwaaal (14. November 2016)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> die BMX-Bahn ist Vereinsgelände vom RC50 Erlangen, ich weiss nicht wie es mit "freiem" fahren dort aussieht.


1x oder 2x die Woche kann man als Fremder fahren, ich glaube am Mittwoch, am besten selber mal auf die Seite des Vereins gucken --> Google: RC 50 Erlangen oder bmx erlangen


----------



## DH-Biker10 (28. Dezember 2018)

Der letzte Beitrag ist ja schon etwas älter. Hat sich mittlerweile in der Gegend was getan?
Gibt es den Pumptrack in Großenseebach noch?


----------



## static (28. Dezember 2018)

In Pegnitz gibt es seit kurzem einen äußerst empfehlenswerten Asphalt-Pumptrack von Velosolutions.


----------



## static (12. April 2019)

In Litzendorf bei Bamberg wurde diese Woche mit den Bauarbeiten für einen Asphalt-Pumptrack begonnen. Fertigstellung noch diesen Sommer (14.Juli 2019).
https://www.facebook.com/Pumptrack.Litzendorf/

Weitere Pumptracks sind geplant in:

Gerolzhofen
Gunzenhausen
Weißenburg


----------



## skreetzh1dda (19. Oktober 2019)

static schrieb:


> In Litzendorf bei Bamberg wurde diese Woche mit den Bauarbeiten für einen Asphalt-Pumptrack begonnen. Fertigstellung noch diesen Sommer (14.Juli 2019).
> https://www.facebook.com/Pumptrack.Litzendorf/
> 
> Weitere Pumptracks sind geplant in:
> ...


Litzendorf wird sogar Abends beleuchtet - tief nachts hab ich's aber noch nicht ausprobiert


----------



## flecky (5. September 2022)

Wieder einige Jahre her, hat sich hier in der Gegend was neues aufgetan?


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2022)

Rückersdorf Ortsausgang soll einer entstehen


----------



## flecky (5. September 2022)

Btw kennt jemand in Zirndorf, Oberasbach ein paar Dirtjump Spots (außer Leichendorf und alte Veste)? War damals in Schulzeiten nahe der Realschule mal wo aber kp mehr. 

Danke


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. September 2022)

flecky schrieb:


> Wieder einige Jahre her, hat sich hier in der Gegend was neues aufgetan?



hängt davon ab was du kennst  im Landkreis Fürth tut sich ne Menge, Diespeck gibts ja schon länger, Obermichelbach, Oberreichenbach und in Neuhof an der Zenn nen Asphalt-Pumptrack. Möhrendorf ist gerade am fertig werden  ebenfalls Asphalt, Simmelsdorf bekommt nen Dirtpark + Pumptrack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## static (5. September 2022)

Röttenbach, Asphalt-Pumptrack. Noch nicht eröffnet.


----------



## Milan0 (5. September 2022)

Pyrbaum paar Dirts + Pumptrack am entstehen


----------



## Duc851 (7. November 2022)

Ortsausgang Rückersdorf


----------



## flecky (7. November 2022)

Ich war Mitte September in Rückersdorf als er noch nicht offiziell eröffnet war. Ist echt ein richtig geiler Track mit ordentlich Möglichkeiten für Airtime.


----------



## Eins2Drei3Zwei1 (30. November 2022)

Rückersdorf wird bisher von der erweiterten Dorfjugend sehr gut angenommen.

Ist halt aber nur aus Sand/Erde, also mal schauen wie lang der Zustand gut bleibt. 
Ist halt nicht geteert und nicht von Velosolutions.  

Und der Pumptrack zurück funktioniert auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. November 2022)

Goasslschnalzer schrieb:


> Und der Pumptrack zurück funktioniert auch nicht wirklich.



Spoiler: das soll er auch nicht. War vor ein paar Tagen auch mal da, die Idee ist wohl, das man vom Start-Hügel links runter fährt, ein paar Mal pumpen für's Tempo um dann den einen großen Table zu springen. Zumindest ist der Shape vom Sprung so, das der Absprung eben vom Starthügel her kommend ist und nicht in der Gegenrichtung. Und ja, das bietet hervorragende Möglichkeiten für head-on Kollisionen wenn einer rechts die kleinen Table springt und im Eck aus dem Anlieger auf den großen Table zufährt wärend jemand diesen Table aus der Gegenrichtung springen will


----------



## P3 Killa (5. Dezember 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Pyrbaum paar Dirts + Pumptrack am entstehen


Das Pyrbaum Richtung Neumarkt?
Kenne ich überhaupt nicht. Wo sind die da genau?
Mein Sohn möchte mal Dirts fahren und nicht immer nur an Buck. ^^


----------



## Milan0 (5. Dezember 2022)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Das Pyrbaum Richtung Neumarkt?
> Kenne ich überhaupt nicht. Wo sind die da genau?
> Mein Sohn möchte mal Dirts fahren und nicht immer nur an Buck. ^^


Jup. Allerdings noch immer im Bau. Soll wohl erst nächstes Jahr fertig werden.
Sind beim Sportplatz
49.29694985641957, 11.277245445577295


----------



## P3 Killa (5. Dezember 2022)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Jup. Allerdings noch immer im Bau. Soll wohl erst nächstes Jahr fertig werden.
> Sind beim Sportplatz
> 49.29694985641957, 11.277245445577295


Danke dir.
Muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen.
Scheint bisher das näheste von zuhause zu sein.
Wir haben nur eine E-Bike Strecke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (5. Dezember 2022)

Woher kommst du den genau?
Den in Rückersdorf kennst du schon?








						Bikepark Rückersdorf · Garten Bräunlein GmbH & Co.KG, Mühlweg 49, 90607 Rückersdorf
					

★★★★☆ · Spielplatz




					goo.gl


----------



## P3 Killa (Montag um 21:31)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Woher kommst du den genau?
> Den in Rückersdorf kennst du schon?
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich ganz übersehen.
Wir sind aus Schwarzenbruck.
Haben am Wochenende mal nach Pyrbaum geschaut, leider noch nicht sehr weit.

Danach sind wir nach Ezelsdorf weiter, dort ist leider alles sehr verkommen und quasi nicht mehr fahrbar...


----------



## Milan0 (Montag um 21:33)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Hatte ich ganz übersehen.
> Wir sind aus Schwarzenbruck.
> Haben am Wochenende mal nach Pyrbaum geschaut, leider noch nicht sehr weit.
> 
> Danach sind wir nach Ezelsdorf weiter, dort ist leider alles sehr verkommen und quasi nicht mehr fahrbar...


Ja leider. Dauert hier noch etwas, aber es passiert was

Etzelsdorf hat aber ein eigenes Vereinsgelände gebaut mWn. Ist aber auch nur für diese zugänglich. Der unterhalb vom Dillberg ist schon lange nichts mehr ...
Ich sag hier Bescheid, sobald Pyrbaum Ready2Race ist


----------

